# Maryland Surf Fishing Club



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Ralph said:


> ...


how do you respond to that?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You just did


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

"UNCLE!!!" ya got me cyg


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Like mama said what, how? Let me know.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i'm glad u asked...*

and its not because i have visited ruddedog'g website.
it seems there is no such animal and i just wondered (dateless tonight) why, that's all.
you've undoubtedly heard our brothers down south (obx) are in a bad way. 
if there is interest we (the queens' we) could offer help as a collective body. just throwin it out there and see if it sticks.
i apologize in advance if this is the incorrect forum for this thread.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not the wrong forum ..
They way your post reads is left to the imagination .. Not well stated .
You should have asked .. Why is the no MD Surf Fishing Clubs ? Or Is there any MD surfishing clubs ?
It all depends on what kind of responses your looking for ..
I'm not telling what to do just a bit of advice


----------



## rblevin1 (Mar 3, 2008)

you have AMSA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*HHHHMMMMM...........This is interesting*



Ralph said:


> and its not because i have visited ruddedog'g website.
> it seems there is no such animal and i just wondered (dateless tonight) why, that's all.
> you've undoubtedly heard our brothers down south (obx) are in a bad way.
> if there is interest we (the queens' we) could offer help as a collective body. just throwin it out there and see if it sticks.
> i apologize in advance if this is the incorrect forum for this thread.



Unless there is another Rudde Dogg out there that I don't know about, I would like to know how I got a website cause it's just getting started.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a extra rare roast beef sandwich with horseradish calling me away from this thread...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> Not the wrong forum ..
> They way your post reads is left to the imagination .. Not well stated .
> You should have asked .. Why is the no MD Surf Fishing Clubs ? Or Is there any MD surfishing clubs ?
> It all depends on what kind of responses your looking for ..
> I'm not telling what to do just a bit of advice


i intentionally phrased it that way to allow the reader to draw his/her own conclusion.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> Not the wrong forum ..
> They way your post reads is left to the imagination .. Not well stated .
> You should have asked .. Why is the no MD Surf Fishing Clubs ? Or Is there any MD surfishing clubs ?
> It all depends on what kind of responses your looking for ..
> I'm not telling what to do just a bit of advice


i was hoping to get an explanation. isnt it a wee pit curious that other states participate in such organizations.
or i was hoping someone would say why dont we start one. 
but i am no fool (contrary to popular opinion.) the ratio of "replies" to "views" tells the story. and i dig it; we each have our own agenda and i can respect that. riddle me this;


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> Unless there is another Rudde Dogg out there that I don't know about, I would like to know how I got a website cause it's just getting started.


rudde' i caught you on myspace. very kool. we should fish sometime together.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*complication*

This is a little too complicated for my comprehension will somebody briefly say what is going on


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> Not the wrong forum ..
> They way your post reads is left to the imagination .. Not well stated .
> You should have asked .. Why is the no MD Surf Fishing Clubs ? Or Is there any MD surfishing clubs ?
> It all depends on what kind of responses your looking for ..
> I'm not telling what to do just a bit of advice


thanks for the advice. in the future i will try and be more direct. to your credit you got it.
so once again i am sans date. but it occurred to me that anyone with say $500 in tackle is at risk with this obx thang. wat cha gonna do wit that heaver if fishing is prohibited at "the point".
some have $500 invested in just lures. some have that amount vested in just soft lures, mirrorlures, eight ounce weights, etc..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ralph .. I guess you know what your doing ?
Catch em up


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

supercast said:


> This is a little too complicated for my comprehension will somebody briefly say what is going on


allow me! and as promised i will be more direct. ny, ma, nj, ct, de, nc, sc, fl all have surf fishing clubs in one form or another. i just want to know why there is not an organization dedicated to the "sport" in the great state of maryland.
because such an organization could participate at any level it chooses to help out in the fight against prohibiting motor vehicles access to the beaches of n. carolina.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*so even if you are like me...*

and you have your own selffish interest at heart; what are going to do with all that tackle if "they" close access the motor vehicles at "the point"? something tells me there are guy/gals in md/dc/va/de/pa/wv with tackle WAY in excess of $500. i just checked, and i have old mono in excess of $500.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*$500*



Ralph said:


> and you have your own selffish interest at heart; what are going to do with all that tackle if "they" close access the motor vehicles at "the point"? something tells me there are guy/gals in md/dc/va/de/pa/wv with tackle WAY in excess of $500. i just checked, and i have old mono in excess of $500.



I have that in just two reels........I never knew that MD had no surf fishing clubs. I just (ASSUMED),,,,,and ya know what that they say about that, that they did.

Ralph, give me a shout sometime, fishin sounds good to me.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i couldn't find a one.*

rudde, i guess the guys in MD are way too individualistic, or should i say nacistic. not necessarily a bad thing. i don't judge [live in way to big a glass house]. anyhow, look how long we have done without this type of organization. 
i would love to fish with you sometime. perhaps somewhere in nj.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

AMSA is a very active club located in the Ocean City area. We fished their Tournament last fall and had a great time. There are still some openings for those interested in a fall tournament. Their website is:
keepersofthebeach.com


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Uhm....

http://www.keepersofthebeach.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*thanks a bunch*



Brooksobx said:


> AMSA is a very active club located in the Ocean City area. We fished their Tournament last fall and had a great time. There are still some openings for those interested in a fall tournament. Their website is:
> keepersofthebeach.com


thank you. they sound like the organization call "friends of assateague." they too do good work. 
have you found a maryland beach buggy assocation?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*MD surffishing clubs*

Check out AMSA @ www.keepersofthebeach.com they are fighting to keep the beaches open now!!:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*Time for a Private NFP Maryland Organization???*

If anyone is serious about getting an organization together then I'm game. Instead of starting a dozen threads let's keep it all in this one. Kindly reserve your criticism so that our graceful hosts do not properly close the thread.

Here's an idea...merely an "IDEA"...

My concern is that there is not the presentation of a unified salt water fishing alliance in Maryland. Since the Chesapeake is one, if not the main, breeding ground for many species this is a short coming. Maryland's common resource is shared by many of our sister states. This resource may be leveraged to the commercial advantage of other locales. This being said the objective is to focus on a comprehensive approach to gamefish management. Rather than overseeing the activities of other organizations we can focus on a larger view of resource management. Kinda like an inter-state approach where we sit with the mainstay of much of the critical activity.

There are many organizations in and around the Maryland area, so a review of them would be needed in order to find the niche. I am not aware of any inter-state views that are represented other than through NOAA, see http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/state_federal/state_federal.htm 

Any other ideas????

:fishing:


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know, but I thought fishing clubs are a no-no on P&S. Wasn't this the reason originally given for the termination of the WBB and other so-called "clubs" on P&S?

http://pierandsurf.com/tos.shtml


Terms Of Service 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are the two big rules on Pierandsurf.com: 
1) No commercial advertising, spamming, or pushing a personal agenda (e.g. clubs). 

2) Don't be a jerk.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Desperado said:


> I don't know, but I thought fishing clubs are a no-no on P&S. Wasn't this the reason originally given for the termination of the WBB and other so-called "clubs" on P&S?
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/tos.shtml
> 
> ...


Desperado ... thanks!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

Desperado said:


> I don't know, but I thought fishing clubs are a no-no on P&S. Wasn't this the reason originally given for the termination of the WBB and other so-called "clubs" on P&S?
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/tos.shtml
> 
> ...


sorry! if its in violation of the rules of this board i respectfully heed to those rules and withdraw the thread; and as such ask the moderator to delete it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

No one will stop you for trying to join a group that helps protects your rights for fishing or beach driving.

Just as OBX has OBPA and NCBBA any group that will fight for you is a god send.

Something to remember even if you will not be affected by any beach closers down South, where do ya think the bird huggers will aim their big well funded guns next. <do you feel a target on your back?>


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Gangs and bullies are a no-no on P&S. As Shooter notes, established organizations that seek to preserve access are always welcome.

Surfcat put it best when he said:



Surf Cat said:


> All Flea is doing is trying to avoid repeating the same mistake, in a way it may seem like it is biased against "your" group of buddies, but in reality is designed to keep the entire P&S community as a single unit, and not a bunch of different factions, each with their own agenda.


This has been discussed to death. You want to give me the finger and try to keep it going? You want to tell me _you _set the rules and not me? Be my guest and step up for your ban.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I clearly am missing something here. It looked to me that some folks were interested in starting a MD Surf Fishing Club and was asking P&S folks if they'd be interested. Shooter noted that it would be fine to join a group that would try to keep the tree huggers at bay. 
Why is the threat of a ban needed? I don't get it. Seems like a good idea to me! Philly Jack


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> I clearly am missing something here. It looked to me that some folks were interested in starting a MD Surf Fishing Club and was asking P&S folks if they'd be interested. Shooter noted that it would be fine to join a group that would try to keep the tree huggers at bay.
> Why is the threat of a ban needed? I don't get it. Seems like a good idea to me! Philly Jack


Most of the past groups were not a real orginaztion like shooter mentioned, they just fished together mostly and followed the laws just didnt try to get them changed for the better


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If anyone wants to start a fishing club they are more than welcome, but do to some past problems with some clubs on P&S it is a lot safer to just not have them on P&S anymore. So thus the rule no more Club Sigs.

Now what I was saying is, due to the bird huggers shutting down the beach front for us to fish on we need to join together (aka-OBPA, NCBBA) and fight for free and open beaches.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*if i may have a word...*

or two.
ignorance is no excuse for breaking rules. and i should have read the rules before soliciting input for a md surf type club. frankly it was a stream of consciousness. recreational fishing at obx is being threatened and i thought "we" could help. when i went to join the md surf club noone was more surprised than me that no such club existed. so that is where i got the idea. 
its still a good idea, its just that this is not the place to entertain that idea. its kinda like going into bps and selling your nib 6500. the correct way its seems is to start a blog[to gauge interest], buy a website and offer membership. 
once again i apologize in earnest for any violation of the rules regarding clubs.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

Ralph said:


> or two.
> ignorance is no excuse for breaking rules. and i should have read the rules before soliciting input for a md surf type club. frankly it was a stream of consciousness. recreational fishing at obx is being threatened and i thought "we" could help. when i went to join the md surf club noone was more surprised than me that no such club existed. so that is where i got the idea.
> its still a good idea, its just that this is not the place to entertain that idea. its kinda like going into bps and selling your nib 6500. the correct way its seems is to start a blog[to gauge interest], buy a website and offer membership.
> once again i apologize in earnest for any violation of the rules regarding clubs.


did i mention i didnt have a date when i started this thread?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Ralph, sorry man but most of the single women are probably to old for you.

Back to the subject. If anyone is interested in starting something like this to support open access to the beaches in MD I'm in. Already a member of OBPA and NCBBA and plan on joining NJBBA. How about DE? This is important folks. If the dark side wins in NC/OBX...... YOU WILL BE NEXT. Just my .02

Shooter and Ralph thanks. PJ


----------

